# Windows7-CD wird nicht erkannt (formatieren)



## Ozonschicht (30. März 2010)

Hallo,
Weil ich mir nen Virus auf mein PC geladen habe wollte ich zumerstenmal mit Windows 7 formatieren.
Aber die CD wird nicht erkannt wenn ich neustarte oder auch wenn ich die CD so reinlege gibt es keine Reaktion.
Andere Cds funktionieren.

Als ich Windows7 zum erstenmal auf meinem neuen PC installiert habe, gab es auch Probleme mit der erkennung des CDs.
Ich hatte stundenlang neugestartet bis es erkannt wurde.

Die Cd hatte ich online gekauft, für 108 € professional.
Natürlich bietet es kein support etc. an. Ist weiß nicht mehr wie man die Versionen nennt.

Was kann ich tuhen?
Schnelle antworten währe mir lieber, weil ich nicht mit dem Backdoor Surfen möchte.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Clund (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal nach, in welcher Reihenfolge im Boot-Menü gebootet wird. (CD müsste an 1. Stelle sein)
(um ins Boot-Menü zu gelangen, muss man meistens F8 drücken)

Gruß,
Cpp-Freak


----------



## Ozonschicht (30. März 2010)

Habe die ganze zeit beim neustart F8 gedrückt nichts ist passiert. Außer das eine Liste kam wo stand: Computer reparieren, abegsicherte modus starten etc.


----------



## Clund (30. März 2010)

schau mal hin, was der Computer beim Systemstart ausgibt.
z.B. "boot menu : Del" oder "boot menu: F11" usw

wenn nichts kommt probiere mal "Entf" aus


----------



## Ozonschicht (30. März 2010)

Boot menü kam, ich habe cd auf 1 gestellt aber es sucht nach einer cd findet aber keine.
CD ist sozusagen unbekannt.
Habe mit XP CD mal versucht, dass wird auch nicht erkannt.
Aber z.B. die hardware disk von ATI etc. werden erkannt.

Man... gib es hier im Forum auch ein berreich zum thema Virus?
Vllt kann man es auch ohne formatieren entfernen....


----------



## Clund (30. März 2010)

es gibt immer noch eine Möglichkeit

stundenlang neustarten bis es funktioniert  
oder
vielleicht hilft ein neues CD-Laufwerk

sonst kann ich nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## Ozonschicht (30. März 2010)

Ich habe gehört das man Win 7 i-wo downloaden und es auf nem CD brennen kann?


----------



## Clund (30. März 2010)

wie meinst du das "i-wo" 

wollte dich noch auf etwas hinweisen:

wenn du die Festplatte in einen anderen PC einbaust, musst du die Jumpers neu setzen (auf "Slave")(sind die kleinen Stecker an der Festplatte)


----------



## PC Heini (30. März 2010)

Ozonschicht hat gesagt.:


> Habe die ganze zeit beim neustart F8 gedrückt nichts ist passiert. Außer das eine Liste kam wo stand: Computer reparieren, abegsicherte modus starten etc.



Grüss Dich

Geh nochmal zu dieser Liste und schau, ob Du den PC in einen früheren bekannten und funktionierenden Zustand setzen kannst. ( Sofern Aktiviert )
Wie schon genannt, ein anderes CD/DVD Laufwerk probieren.

Letzte Möglichkeit wäre noch, die Festplatte in nem anderen PC zu formatieren.
Aber Achtung; Auch dieser PC könnte mit diesem Virus befallen werden. Lösch dann auch gerade noch die Partitionen, und erstelle neue.



			
				Cpp-Freak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wollte dich noch auf etwas hinweisen:
> 
> wenn du die Festplatte in einen anderen PC einbaust, musst du die Jumpers neu setzen (auf "Slave")(sind die kleinen Stecker an der Festplatte)



Sofern es dann noch eine IDE Festplatte ist. Bei SATA gibts nix zum Jumpern.
Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Napofis (30. März 2010)

Ozonschicht hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Weil ich mir nen Virus auf mein PC geladen habe wollte ich zumerstenmal mit Windows 7 formatieren.
> Aber die CD wird nicht erkannt wenn ich neustarte oder auch wenn ich die CD so reinlege gibt es keine Reaktion.
> Andere Cds funktionieren.



Hi, vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran das es ne DVD ist. 

Aber ein frage hab, was hast du den für eine Anti-Virensoftware drauf?


MFG Napofis


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. März 2010)

Cpp-Freak hat gesagt.:


> wie meinst du das "i-wo"



irgendwo im Netz! Bing hilft da weiter: http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/evalcenter/cc442495.aspx?ITPID=wtcfeed
Die Trail von Windows 7 Enterprise stellt Microsoft zum Download zur Verfügung. 
Ob du damit jedoch deine Lizenz nutzen kannst musst du ausprobieren


----------



## sheel (30. März 2010)

Bezüglich des Virenforums: Ist ganz einfach zu finden...
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/security-viren-trojaner-spam/


----------

